# Intriguing question about t-shirt models



## Xeon (Aug 11, 2007)

Hi,

I've found a gorgeous girl who is willing to wear my t-shirts and shoot photos of herself wearing them. I was thinking of letting her be the face of my t-shirt site, but then, I would seem to be copying SnorgTees!

In case you didn't know, SnorgTees's has this female model (Alicia Aligati....wrong spelling of the last name, though) who is their "face".

The other problem is I don't want to be too reliant on any model, because looks do change, but I'm kinda fascinated by the idea cos' she looks really great for my website.

Is it better to have several average models represent the site or just one "super" model?

By having one "super" model, I can concentrate all my $ budget on her and save some money as well.

Do gimme your views! 

Thanks!
Xeon


----------



## BSApparel (Nov 6, 2007)

Use caution when giving a "face" to your brand. Look what happened to trimspa - it was the hottest thing when Anna Nicole was in the spotlight, but since her death I haven't heard one thing about the company - it died when she did. I think having one model isn't necessarily bad, but don't put here out there AS your company - only a model FOR your company.


----------



## Xeon (Aug 11, 2007)

Wow, that's something I never thought of.
Thanks BS!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Xeon said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've found a gorgeous girl who is willing to wear my t-shirts and shoot photos of herself wearing them. I was thinking of letting her be the face of my t-shirt site, but then, I would seem to be copying SnorgTees!
> 
> ...


I don't think the focus of your brand will be the model. Even if you use just one.

Even for snorgtees, the model being the "face" was sort of just an interested after effect. More of a quirky newsstory for the model. I don't think it took anything away from the brand...it only added to it.

It's not like a diet product where the model/spokeperson is that important to the brand.

If you can save money and use the same model, then by all means do it  If you have more money for more models later, I don't think your brand will be defined by the model you originally used.

The focus of your brand is the designs on the t-shirt, not the model's face. That's what people will be concerned about (the quality of your designs).

The diet product was focused on what the spokesperson looked like (since the product was about changing your body's appearance), so I agree with Aaron that as long as the person isn't "speaking for your brand", and is just modeling your designs, it won't be that big of deal whether you use one or 1000 models.


----------



## Xeon (Aug 11, 2007)

I see now. Another enlightening post which added even more depth to BS's post.

Thanks Rodney! 
Xeon


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Many companies have used a primary model to show off their product. Recently a link to a series of videos about starting a fashion brand was posted and one of the suggestions was to have "one hot body" to show off your designs and several examples were given. I wouldn't overuse the model but I definitely would use her and of course you may want to switch up every year or so.


----------

